# Im back... Again (I also have pics)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes my apologies for being gone so long im so busy all the time now theres never a moments rest. The coop is almost done i still need to do a little work on it here-n-there but other than that its looking pretty good.

Im still in track. And I currently have a 3.00Gpa still ... i quit my job due to track on sat. and practice everyday but should return to it in 3 months. So far all my animals are well. I have also have some new ones that im sure you all would love to see.

First I would love to show you all my new cat. It had an absess on its neck. (cost $305 to get it drained) But it explains the cone head 










And here is Buster with out his cone head  all healed up.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*Im sorry some of the pics are blurry took them on my phone.*

My canary. He sings really good










Again. The bird is think "Is the Panther gonna eat me?"










And one more of the infamous wall.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As for chickens I have 7 laying hens. 2 buff brahmas, 3 giant cochins, 1 black astrolop, and 1 americauna,

Also one very pretty Buff Brahma Rooster!










...










...


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As for pigeons my sister and I have 10 total 2 are hers the rest are mine. And we have 2 babies , one on the way still in the egg.

My loft/aviary. Not quite what I planed. But I like it alot! The coop/Aviary Is 7'x7'x 6.5' high.










... And the inside. Tile still to come but for now there are shavings.










... And here is Rufus he kinda lives in the Pigeon coop now after making him self a permanent geust










Now for all the birds  were to start?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Star and Snowflake get there own house on the floor.










My street pigeon (star) that cannot fly has found her self a handsom white pigeon (snowflake) to be her husband.










And my newly adopted pigeon with a messed up tail


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The blue bar is also a rescue, he walks on his toes on his left foot. (He was also the one with the bubble on his wing which was cured and no other out breaks yet.) And behind him is my trumpeter Dad you will se him later. I promise.










Papa trumepter again, he still has no name.










And his wife (no name) 










She is laying on two eggs One fertile i believe and one not. First batch were duds.











*** the pigeons seem to like to use the rabbits alfalfa to make nests is that okay for them to use?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And here is my sisters bird  Daddy to the two babies you will see shortly










and now for the babies... *Drum Roll"










And here is the proud mama to the babies (My first ever pigeon **Stach**)










** The nest does not have a bottum yet so there sitting on wood so to prevent leg injuries I have put a cloth under them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello! 

What a lovely assortment you have! Sounds like busy is your middle name!

Glad to hear Buster is well. Does he go outside? Abcesses can be cause by bites. That's one reason I keep my cats inside...

Thanks for showing us your pictures...I know others will be along soon!

Keep up the great school work and animal care!

Shi 
and 
Mr. Squeaks!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And last but not least...

Grumpy.(Her feathers at the start of her beack for a frown in grey, when she was a baby it was a smile but after mama and dada went to a man with doves home it all change. * He was looking to get into pigeons after having 7 doves, so I gave them to him.










My sisters female pigeon sister to the dad of the two babies who just came back home today after being released 3 days ago, big sigh of releaf.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And now for my goat 

I first got Kalie on christmas eve after being taken from her mom and not eating from the bottle. I finally got her to eat and now she has bulked up.

And so she has a partner I bought her an intact male goat to possible have babies? But his name is jak

jak is mostly white with a little lite brown on his face and kalie is the satle back

The are both going to 8th grade orientation tomorrow so if any of you have kids in 8th grade going to Vista high next year i will be making an apperance 










Well its taken me almost an hour to post all this...wow... so now i have to go to bed  well ill see you all tomorrow


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The goats cage is temporary till she gains more wait then they will be seperated in two cages made out of chain link next each other


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Glad to hear Buster is well. Does he go outside? Abcesses can be cause by bites. That's one reason I keep my cats inside...


Yes buster is an indoor cat but we have an older indoor cat that plays really ruff. Thank you for your nice words and Ill continue doing well in school *knock on wood* 

Good night all see you tomorrow


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Michael! Great photos and lovely birds and animals! Good for you and congratulations on keeping that great GPA .. it's so important for you, and I know it is a lot of hard work. Well done, young man! Did you happen to catch the fancy chickens I got today? http://www.rims.net/Houdan

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Micheal, so many pets. Wow its great seeing the pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

You sure must be busy tending to all your pets and school and activities. Congratulations on the 3.0 GP..keep it up!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What lovely pets you have there. Congratulations on your grades. Keep up the good work.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for all your kind words Kalie and Jak were a big success in the 8th grade orientation, It was like a big side show. We also had chickens and baby turkeys. It was fun! Yes i was your chickens they are really pretty .


----------

